# Sykes 10/29-30



## kilroy1117 (Mar 11, 2013)

Nothing too exciting here, guys. After reading all the great threads about Sykes, I went out last night about 11 with some cut menhaden and put 4 lines in the water. Like some previous posts, I mainly got picked at. Brought up a croaker at some point and the only other excitement was hooking into a huge cownose (after looking at some pics in here, I'm figuring that's what it was). That was a decent 30 min battle, released unharmed of course. Headed home about 0330. Just felt good to be back with line in water. I'll definitely be hitting up the bridge more soon and try to get some of these monster reds you guys are always posting about in here.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

sucks no reds but if you would keep some of those cow nose and let me know I will gladly take them off your hands... well that is if you do live in pace :whistling:


----------



## kilroy1117 (Mar 11, 2013)

I absolutely live in Pace. Truthfully, I have to admit that I was unsure how to safely handle the cownose so I was just trying to release it safely. That said, I'm def not opposed to having someone show me a good way to handle them, keeping both me and the ray safe. I'm really going to make an effort to get out there more, so we may just bump into one another. I'll be the large, ginger-bearded fellow. :thumbup:


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

I don't fish sikes much since usually when I got the money to fish im sharking. now that the cownose are back I will probably be going there during the day to catch them specifically though. I just want them as bait.

and as far as handling goes.... my machete hasn't had a problem with a ray yet!!!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

MoganMan & I will be out there in search of some big bulls to give us our fix tonight. Anyone else going?


----------



## fractionsofzero (Jul 9, 2013)

I might head out there around 9 or10.


----------



## DaBair90 (Apr 16, 2013)

I'll be meeting my brother Geoffrey and Chris out there tonight!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

See you guys out there.


----------



## kilroy1117 (Mar 11, 2013)

ThaFish said:


> See you guys out there.


How'd you guys do? I'm headed to northern MN for colder weather fishing tomorrow but when I get back it's back to Sykes...


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

kilroy1117 said:


> How'd you guys do? I'm headed to northern MN for colder weather fishing tomorrow but when I get back it's back to Sykes...


3 bulls, got my new personal best.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> 3 bulls, got my new personal best.


I'm pretty damn excited about that hawg & I'm not even the one who caught it! Haha, nice fish man. Wanna go get your phone bill paid/get some food after my lit class? I gotta take a nap till then. Getting back from Sykes @ 4:15 this morning & then going to my 9:30 class wasn't exactly "fun."


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

ThaFish said:


> I'm pretty damn excited about that hawg & I'm not even the one who caught it! Haha, nice fish man. Wanna go get your phone bill paid/get some food after my lit class? I gotta take a nap till then. Getting back from Sykes @ 4:15 this morning & then going to my 9:30 class wasn't exactly "fun."


Me too man! Now that I don't feel like my skull is about to crack open and my stomach doesn't burn I am pumped about that red! Can't wait to see the report! What time do you want to head out?


----------

